
Ask HN: Im in San Diego this week. Anyone want to meetup for a taco? - escot
Hey, Im an engineer at www.transcriptic.com. We are a cloud laboratory for life science research. We’re like AWS but for science. We expose a programmatic interface to our labs so anyone can conduct research without investing in lab space. We’re opening a second lab in San Diego backed by Eli Lilly and I’m down here through Thurs evening. Our HQ and original lab space is in SF Bay. Anyone interested to grab some tacos or a coffee and chat about hacking? Im curious what the dev seen is like down here and its always nice to meet new folks when traveling.<p>scott at transcriptic.com
======
zeroego
Not in San Diego, but grew up there. Would highly recommend Tacos El Gordo.

~~~
escot
Will do

------
eggie5
City taco in north park

------
itronitron
lots of big pharma in La Jolla

